# Colonoscopy - Bowel Prep



## Aphrodite_x (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey everyone 

Sorry if this is in the wrong section of the site, please feel free to move it if it is.

After being diagnosed 3.5 years ago with CD, I have met my new surgeon who wants to do all investigatory work again. (I have only ever had a sigmoidoscopy and barium meal, because I freaked out so much when they attempted full colonoscopy). My new surgeon is doing one under general anaesthetic for me 

Anyway, I received a letter in yesterday asking me to call appointment line to schedule this. I called and whoever said 'ooh no if you're having it under general anaesthetic you have to book direct with surgeon's secretary' so I've called her and left a message.

Everything seems to be moving really fast!

I'm really just looking for some advice on bowel prep - when I had my sigmoidoscopy I had an enema as I was already in hospital so I didnt do the full drink thing before.

What can I do to make it easier? I understand from reading here this is the worst part of a colonoscopy!

Thanks guys


----------



## Jag23 (Nov 5, 2013)

Add some orange or lemon fruit sqush, drink using a straw and drink water with it. Good luck, it is awful.


----------



## Essieluv (Nov 5, 2013)

If possible, you could ask for the Gatorade/Miralax prep. In my experience, it is the easiest, best-tasting, and gentlest option out there. Plus, you don't have to shove something up your bum, which is always a plus


----------



## JenS (Nov 5, 2013)

I have has six colonoscopies so far and all the preps were different!  I like mirlax/Gatorade one best.  Whichever prep, make sure to use probiotics for a few days afterwards, my suggestion.


----------



## spingirl (Nov 5, 2013)

I would much rather stick something up my butt than drink but you will get through it.  Drink lots of fluids day before do u r well hydrated as it pulls water from your body.  I was told that is why I always am queasy.  Don't mix with something u love because it will ruin it for u drinking it later u will,always associate it with prep.  Good luck.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's a few things I hope you'll like, or at least will help some.  I've already had 3 colonoscopies, so I understand your anxiousness.  Sending hugs your way.

http://www.ccalliance.org/screening/27_tips.html

http://www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/updates/preparing-for-a-colonoscopy.shtml

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonoscopy


----------



## Aphrodite_x (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys I really appreciate all your kind words 

I have had a letter in now to go for pre-assessment on 15th November. What can I expect from this? Is it long after this I will actually go for the colonoscopy?


----------



## spingirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Well, here in Boston area it is not long after seeing the Dr that we go for procedures but can't say for UK.  Seems Canada and UK people on this forum have very long waits for everything unless they are really really sick and in ER!  I am just floored at the time frames.  I fear that this is where our country is heading too.  The longest I ever had to wait was for 6 weeks to see surgeon for consult and that is because, initially, I said I wanted a later appointment and didn't want to have to take too much time from work.  I would guess that they can't wait too long to bring you in for procedure because in between your stats could change drastically if they waited.  I know with me - they usually take vitals and ask about symptoms, etc.  Nothing invasive.  Good luck!  Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Jag23 (Nov 8, 2013)

I had about a 2 week wait between my pre assessment and the colonoscopy.


----------



## spingirl (Nov 8, 2013)

2 weeks doesn't sound too bad.  I know someone on here just posted recently that in Canada she had a year long wait to get in to see GI doctor.  Maybe I read that wrong. I hope so


----------



## LoveArtBaby (Nov 8, 2013)

I always eat lighter the few days leading up, two days before only soups and on clears the day before. I agree with the flavors added to it. I made that mistake and can no longer tolerate any lemon/lime! No more jello or sprite for me! 
Drink it quickly with a straw torwards the back of your throat. 
Good luck!


----------



## Nancylhm (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it true that after a colonoscopy you cannot drive.  I have a problem find g someone to go with me. Any suggestions


----------



## akiva (Nov 11, 2013)

You cant drive if you have sedation as its in your system for 24 hours (and you wont be insured if you do), you also shouldn't sign legal papers etc as these will not be valid.
and preassessment is usually 1-4 weeks (average is 2 weeks) before a colonoscopy in the NHS (based on where I used to work)


----------



## spingirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I have a suggestion. I was told, if you arrange it ahead of time, you can have a taxi pick you up but they have to be willing to go up to the GI unit to get you.  They won't release you otherwise.  That is what I was told here. I mean...you are sedated but you are ok...you just can't drive and are groggy...not totally incapacitated.  I would pre-pay them too or give a credit card so you don't have to worry about it.  You would need a company you trust.  Unless you live very far and it is cost prohibitive - its one idea.  Good luck.  I know arranging rides are difficult.  People work.  Its not easy.


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena (Nov 11, 2013)

spingirl said:


> Yes, I have a suggestion. I was told, if you arrange it ahead of time, you can have a taxi pick you up but they have to be willing to go up to the GI unit to get you.  They won't release you otherwise.  That is what I was told here. I mean...you are sedated but you are ok...you just can't drive and are groggy...not totally incapacitated.  I would pre-pay them too or give a credit card so you don't have to worry about it.  You would need a company you trust.  Unless you live very far and it is cost prohibitive - its one idea.  Good luck.  I know arranging rides are difficult.  People work.  Its not easy.


In Texas, it's state law that you have to have a "responsible adult" leave with you, even if you take a taxi.  I was lucky I had a friend willing to go with me to the procedure, but I wondered a lot what happened to people who couldn't find someone.  :confused2:

I had to use the Moviprep bowel prep which I was wholly unimpressed with.  I had hoped I would get to do the Miralax prep as that is my dad's favorite out of all the preps he has had to use and I have heard the same from other people, but... no such luck.


----------



## ce1210 (Nov 11, 2013)

haha install a seatbelt on your toilet


----------



## ce1210 (Nov 11, 2013)

and yea the movieprep is terrible....get magazines or music or something for the bathroom and wet wipes, soft tp, and baby butt cream


----------



## Nancylhm (Nov 11, 2013)

My doctor just prescribed a new medication called Uceris, but I can't find anything on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena (Nov 11, 2013)

ce1210 said:


> and yea the movieprep is terrible....get magazines or music or something for the bathroom and wet wipes, soft tp, and baby butt cream


I had all that and my butt was tore up for a week :ybatty: I still have a scab healing because that's how raw I was.  I had bad cramping and I finally passed out around 945 pm from sheer exhaustion after only about an hour or less of going to the bathroom, then woke up at 12:30 am and was on the toilet for 3 hours.  Next time, I am going to ask for something else because ugh, no.


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena (Nov 11, 2013)

Nancylhm said:


> My doctor just prescribed a new medication called Uceris, but I can't find anything on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Nothing at all, or just nothing here?  There is a lot of information to be found via Google.  It was only approved this year but looks like it is an extended release form of budesonide that treats inflammation without being absorbed into your bloodstream and going systemic.


----------

